

Wikipedia chooses Lua as its new template/macro language  - signa11
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia_Signpost/2012-01-30/Technology_report

======
gregholmberg
_... it was only this week [on wikitech-l] that a consensus seemed to emerge
in favour of Lua, a lightweight but relatively unheard-of language generally
regarded as being "easy to learn" ..._

I find it fascinating how people who need an unusual solution keep coming to
this one.

